
Show HN: Resume in a Gif - slaktus
http://i.imgur.com/rZF8sNn.gif
======
slaktus
Hullo. I'm Erlend Grefsrud, and I urgently need some contract work, so spent
last night knocking up this one-take, procedurally animated micro-resume in
Unity.

Used Prime31's ZestKit for tweens, the rest is my own shaders and C#.

More formal resume here:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1a41-8IEhldOAmmkuG-
uz8ZJj...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1a41-8IEhldOAmmkuG-
uz8ZJjc2tbIPOq3M8zMku-HH0/edit#)

Contact: erlend(at)bifrostent.com

~~~
adamkruszewski
Really nice piece of work :) I wonder if it wouldn't look even more juicy on
white background? (found out that non-developers prefer white backgrounds, but
that might be my personal experience only) We are right now developing a
reverse debugger for Unity but we are not a Unity3D shop really, so can't help
though :-(

~~~
slaktus
Funnily enough, the background started out white but got flipped to black for
a test and forgotten about. The road transition was supposed to be from black
into white then bisected by black road.

------
coreyp_1
Cool idea!

